# Opinions on Riflescopes.



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

I bought my wife a Tikka T3 in 25-06 so she doesn't have to use my brothers 30-06 with reduced recoil rounds. Now I need a scope for it. The gun is the T3 Lite Stainless/Synthetic. She will have a custom stock on it that is a gray and purple laminate (not that all that matters much.) I am getting a silver scope on it. i have narrowed it down to three choices, I think I will know what everyone says I just want some opinions on the cheaper scopes. Nikon Buckmaster 3-9-40, Nikon Prostaff 3-9-40 or Cabelas Pine Ridge 3-9-40. I have a Leopold Rifleman 3-9-40 on my Rifle and the 30-06 that she used the last couple of years has a Leopold Rifleman 4-12-40 just to give you an idea of what she is used to looking through. Oh ya and she kicks my a** at the range so I know she can shoot I just want some opinions on scopes. Thanks.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

The Nikons get amazing reviews for their price, I don't think you could go wrong with one. I had a prostaff on my 7mm WSM that I sold, I loved it. For deer hunting I would go with the Buckmaster or Prostaff, they are both great. 

Check out some of Sightrons scopes too, they are great scopes.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I do not have nor have I looked through the scopes you have mentioned. I have two 3 X 9 Bushnell Elites though which are in the same price range.. they have been really good scopes. The raingaurd coating really is an added benefit in the field.

My best advice to you would be to have her look through the ones you've mentioned and then choose the one she likes best. Some dealers will let you take them outside to look through them. I know Sportsmans does and it really makes a difference when looking through them *outdoors*.

Good luck with the shopping!


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Being picky, Bushnells do not come in silver/stainless for their cheaper scopes.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Here's the scope I have in silver. $200.00.

http://www.opticsplanet.net/bu3el32hascw.html

I've read good reviews about the Nikons too. :wink:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I love my Nikons.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I have a Cabelas Pine Ridge on my 204 and like it alot. Heres a website that has some good deals on scopes and other items.
http://www.natchezss.com/Category.cfm?c ... e%20Silver
That one takes you to the Nikon prostaff.


----------



## 2litl2l8 (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Sawsman, I looked at cabelas site and they did not list one in silver thanks for the link I will look at it more closely, perhaps add it to my now growing short list.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Once you decide on a scope, try this site for used scopes, http://samplelist.com/. I've bought a few through here and they were good to deal with. All their prices are right around 60% of store prices. They also accept trade-ins and they buy scopes.


----------

